# Top Tunes



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

What are your top five all time tunes or bands?

1. AC/DC
2. U2 
3. Pearl Jam 
4. Hank Williams Jr. 
5. Angel Eyes - Jeff Healey

#5 is a special tune with my special someone... Grr!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm younger, so I don't have that much music experience. I listen mostly to country, so heres my list.
1. George Strait
There are many other songs/artists I could fill the other spots up with. But George is number one. Seeing him at WEFest last year was awesome.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

George Strait
Kenny Chesney
Trace Adkins
Chris Cagle
Dave Matthews Band
Bob Marley
Phish

oh man, way too many to list!!!
:beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

RUSH
Rolling Stones
Neil Young
Who
Eric Clapton

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Toby Keith - How Do You Like Me Now
Metallica - Fuel
Tupac Shakur - How Do U Want It
Dr. Dre - The whole _Chronic_ album
Green Day - The whole _Dookie_ album


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm going to show my age here....

1.Beach Boys

2.Creedence Clearwater Revival

3.Rolling Stones

4.Patsy Cline

5.Beatles


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Deep Purple -Smoke on the water
Jimi Hendrix -Star Spangled Banner
Moody Blues _Just a singer in a Rock&Roll band
AC-DC -Dirty Deeds done Dirt Cheap
David Allen Cole -If I ain't country you can Kiss my ***
Ted Nugent _ Spirit of the Wild


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

1. Guns n Roses
2. AC/DC
3. Nirvana
4. Led Zeppelin
5. Kid Rock


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok, after much deliberating.........I have ranked my all time top 10.

1. Debbie Gibson
2. Paula Abdul
3. Cyndi Lauper
4. Sheena Easton
5. Belinda Carlisle

Oh, wait, that was my little sisters................I'll have to think again! :jammin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Oh, wait, that was my little sisters................I'll have to think again!


Whatever Remmi!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Youth Gone Wild- Skid Row
Sanatarium- Metallica
Here to stay- Korn
Cowboys from Hell- PANTERA]
Bawtidibwa- Kid Rock


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow....I don't think I could even attempt, I listen to so much diversity.....but I'll try.

Dave Mathews
Sublime
311
biggie
JayZ

When it's go time in the morning, it's tough to beat "Walk" from Panterra. 8)


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Ok, after much deliberating.........I have ranked my all time top 10.
> 
> 1. Debbie Gibson
> 2. Paula Abdul
> ...


Whew.... I was worried about you for a sec Remmi. You know, though, that might work for a new post on what everyones top 5 least favorite musical groups are. Of course you just listed 3 out of the 5 I probably would have put down. Thanks alot Remmi. :x


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I go 2 ways, depending on the day.

1) JOHNNY CASH .................. 1)THE BLACK CROWS
2) GEORGE STRAIT ................... 2)EMINEM
3) BLACK HAWK .................. 3)BOSTON
4) KENNEY CHESNEY ................. 4)JOURNEY
5) MARTINA McBRIDE ................ 5)AC/ DC

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, how about....

1. Roxette
2. Bell Biv Devoe
3. Michael Bolton
4. Nelson
5. Snap

Or...

1. New Kids on the Block
2. Milli Vanilli
3. Bangles
4. Fine Young Cannibals
5. Richard Marx

Geesh, so many great artists and so little time! uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

OMG, How could I have forgotten about *TIFFANY*


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi..... I am dissapointed in you. You forgot my all time favorite "worst" band, Dexy's Midnight Runners.... "Come on Eilleen" Arggh! uke:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

1) Big and Rich (Ride a horse...)
2) Johnny Cash (Any)
3) Peter Frampton (Spelling? But some of you will know who I mean)
4) Mindy Smith
5) Saprano's Sound Track


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

1. Led Zeppelin
2. Beatles/Paul McCartney/Wings
3. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters
4. R.E.M.
5. Smiths/Morrissey
6. Barenaked Ladies
7. Crash Test Dummies
8. Beastie Boys
9. Incubus
10. Jethro Tull
11. Suzane Vega
12. No Doubt

Sorry, I just couldn't list 5...way too much good music out there!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

drjongy said:


> 1. Led Zeppelin
> 2. Beatles/Paul McCartney/Wings
> 3. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters
> 4. R.E.M.
> ...


Floyd and Zep would have to be added to my list too!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

1) Carlos Santana (The old sh-t)
2) Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble
3) Eric Clapton
4) Bob Marley and the Wailers
5) Rage Against the Machine
6) ACDC
7) Sublime
8) Jimmi Hendrix
9) Bob Seger
10) Rolling Stones
11) Kid Rock
12) Metallica

I could go on for hours. I love music, especially live bands.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I really enjoy music
I will have to go with all of the above and add

Pearl Jam
Johnny Mathis
Old Blue Eyes
Tony Bennett

on and on and on and on!!!

Bob


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Most any thing I can understand the words to!! :lol:

Its funny I can about tell the age groups from the music you listen too. Luckily my kid didnt post his!! He's 16 and when he has his bass and amp on ,its so powerful it dims his headlights on his truck! :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

All those names and no one mentioned Pantera!!

Man I will never forget the times of setting up for a mornings hunt and having Chris pump up The late and great "Dime Bag" solos....

He was the real deal heavy metal man!!! He will be missed!!!
That's how we would get the adrenaline going!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> 7. Crash Test Dummies


Those guys are usually my hunting partners!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Maverick said:


> All those names and no one mentioned Pantera!!!


And all this time I pegged you as the Sarah Mclaughlin I cry myself to sleep type. j/k


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Jukebox Hero is my anthem.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

1. Roxette 
2. Bell Biv Devoe 
3. Michael Bolton 
4. Nelson 
5. Snap

Or...

1. New Kids on the Block 
2. Milli Vanilli 
3. Bangles 
4. Fine Young Cannibals 
5. Richard Marx

I, I don't think you and remmi are very focused. :huh: You cannot have a list like this without adding Celine Dion and the motion picture soundtrack from the titanic. :roll:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

1) O.A.R - (Any Time Now)
2) Chris LeDoux Live
2) Dave Matthews - (Live at Red Rocks)
3) Snoop and Dre (Chronic...etc...old school stuff) 
4) AC/DC Live


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

New Edition 
2Pac
Prince
RATT
BlackHawk


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> RATT


Nice, I forgot to add Pearcy and the boys. "Lay it down"

I'm a little surprised some of you old rockers haven't mentioned KISS. :huh: Man we used to jam to Animalize in my buddy's Nova till the tape was so warped we had to throw it. :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

1 Led Zeppelin 2 Ted Nugent  3 rolling stones 4 AC/DC (with Bon Scott) 5 heart


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

RATT and Billy Squire were my first concert about 20 Years Ago! Squire put on an awesome show.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine was Ratt and they were opened by :huh: Uriah Heap. :huh: Later I saw Ratt again and they were opened by believe it or not Bon Jovi. (pre- "slippery when wet") Man those were the days. :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

1 Skid Row
2 Bon Jovi
3 metallica
4 kid Rock
5 poison


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

What????, not one mention of Jimmy Buffett


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Uriah Heep is awesome...I gotta find my old cassete of them..hahaha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1. WHAM -- Wake me up before you GoGo (it applies to goose hunting if you think of it.
2. Snoop Dogg -- DoggieStyle
3. Metallica.
4. Frank Sinatra
5. Pavorotti -- Its that Italian in me!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Nothing against any of your choices, but reading this made me think of where else in the world besides here would you find the following combinations:

Snoop Dog-Frank Sinatra
Blackhawk-New Edition-2pack 
Snoop and Dre-Chris Ledoux (great choice by the way)
Pearl Jam-Tony Bennett
Suzane Vega-Led Zeppelin 
Toby Keith-Tupac

Again, not knocking anyone's music choices, some of the combos just struck me as funny. :beer:

I listen to a lot of the same ones mentioned above. One I love from back in the 80's was The Outfield, and I cant believe noone mentioned Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh hey I forgot one of my all time favorites

Joe Walsh 

Music for me is the mood I am in, sometimes you gotta rock till your ears ring and the neighbors are pi$$ed, other times you gotta relax and read and enjoy every moment.

Bob


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

OMG...Nice call Bob...Cant believe noone mentioned the Eagles


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

This thread is like an oscar winner trying to remember all the people to thank. Throw in Merle "the Hage" Haggard, Conway Twitty and George "the possom" Jones. And lets not forget Hank Williams(not the kid) Sometimes I only like 3 types of music,

Country
Western
and Country Western
:beer:

"Wanna buy a rope?"


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The Guess Who,,,,,,,,,,,,, in the backseat of a 1965 Chevelle :lol:

The Eagles

Walon :beer:

Hank Jr. in the late 70's and early 80's :sniper:

Jimmey Buffett "Come Monday" again the backseat. :thumb:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Jeeze, this is a hard one, way too many to list here, but here goes

1) Garth Brooks
2) Jimmy Buffet
3) George Strait
4) America
5) Eminem


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

OMG...Johnny Horton North to Alalska, Battle of New Oleans etc..
Marty Robbins Western Ballads and the man with the greatest one minute songs ever Hank Sr.
Barry McGuire Eve of Destruction


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I have an older hunting buddy who swears Little Jimmy Dickins (who is curently in the hospital) has a song named : The cow kicked Nelly in the belly in the barn: Is this true or false? or is he stretching another hunting tale? If so, and someone has it, I need a copy of it BAD so I can play it in the cd player on our next trip pheasant hunting down south. If I can come up with it, I bet that will srew up his shot for the day and give me a chance to hit something!! :beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

No way I could pass this one up...I'm throughing my vote in only on live shows...that I can remember :rock:

1. Eric Clapton
2. Robert Randolph and the Family band (if you haven't heard these guys and like blues/rock check them out)
3. Joe Walsh (thanks for reminding me Bob)
4. Paul Rodgers (of Bad company i've never seen a guy through a mike stand around with such disregard for personal safety)
5. Junior Brown (quit possibly the second best guitar player on my list)
6. Indigenous
7. Goerge Jones 
8. Ted Nugent
9. O.A.R.

Too many to pick from.

I love music.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me bubolc of the live music I have seen in your company.

Indigenous- (I've seen them live twice, once at a small venue-that was really good)

Joe Walsh- I don't know who was more messed up at that concert Joe or the three of us. (God was I out of control back then) If I tried to drink like that now I would die.

Paul Rodgers- Its so funny now that I think of that mike stand.

Kenny Wayne Shepperd- It kicked so much *** when he broke into Voodoo Chile behind his back. How you lived through that day is beyond my comprehension? (Random people we didn't know were checking to see if you were breathing while sprawled on that lawn chair)

Blues Traveler

Big Head Todd and the Monsters

It baffles my mind that we are still walking this earth after some of the sh-t we have done.
:eyeroll: 
Good times :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Kiss !

AC/DC!

Eddie Rabbit!

Willie!

Charlie Daniels Band!

Steve Earl!

Lynard Skynard!

Meat Loaf! [Bottle of Tickle Pink and this tape was all a guy needed way back when!]


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah kinda brings meaning to the line in the song "I can see paradise by the dashboard lights." :beer: g Great Song.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:bowdown: 38 special 
:bowdown: Bob Seger
:bowdown: Loverboy
:bowdown: Kansas
:bowdown: Aerosmith


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

No mention of 
Pink FLoyd
Meat Loaf
Trans-Siberian Orchestra
White Lion
Europe
Billy Thorpe


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

Here Goes..........

1. LostProphets
2. Muddy Waters
3. Savoy Brown
4. John Lee Hooker
5. Pantera/Damageplan
and Lamb of God

Yes, 3 Blues bands and 2 Metal bands on the same list. I have to say the funniest look I ever recieved was when I purchased the Pantera box set and Miles Davis at the same time. The guy scanned them and paused for 10 seconds before asking me if I was sure these were the CD's I wanted. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Gotta throw in some Van Halen (the old) although Sammy Hagar did ok too.

Def Leppard brings back some good times . Saw them twice, Pyromania and Hysteria. 8) Work the next day, not good.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Motley Crue - I saw them in LaCrosse WI in 91 and they were awesome.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Grateful Dead
Pearl Jam
Led Zepplin
Rage Against the Machine
Metallica
BIG
S.R.V


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I completely forgot about Kenny Wayne Shepard! :bartime: , I was all tuckered out at the end of his concert and went to sleep for a bit, but he also fits into my list somewhere in the top five.

and also StillKillsTheOldWay, I would have asked you the same question if I was working the record store counter...I love it.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Alot of good ones listed so far.

Everybody wants you - Billy Squire

Flirtin with disaster - Molly Hatchet

Cat scratch fever - Uncle Ted

TNT - AC/DC

plus most of the other songs already listed. Exept yours Remi


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

The Outfield - Your Love

Skynyrd - Free Bird

Don Williams - Tulsa Time

Tesla - Song & Emotion

Tears for Fears - Everybody wants to Rule the World

The Who - Teenage Wasteland

Journey - Greatist Hits

Sponge - Plowed

Big Head Todd & the Monsters - Bittersweet

Def Leopard - Hysteria

To name a few...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My new favorites for the holidays.

The song(s) by the group FRICKIN A

There are 2 versions of the song I am talking about. The original was about the Red Sox winning the series and the second is more general so they could get national airtime for it.

Titles

1. Merry Frickin Christmas (Red sox anthem)
2. Merry Frickin Christmas

Check them out! If you love to hate the Yankees, you need to download the red sox one!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Linkin Park
Rage against the Machine
Ludacris
Willie Nelson 
John Denver
Alabama

Nice call on the Steve Earl, Ron!

:beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

My heart lies in the south with the good 'ol boys.

1. Uncle Kracker-- "Memphis Soul Song" gets me everytime.
2. Kenny Chesney
3. Styx-- most underratd band of all time-- Remeber shuey doing the "Come Sail Away" and breaking the ceiling at our party house at VCSU.
4. Lynryd Skynrd-- No explanation required
TIE
5. Johnny Cash-- the man in black, may his soul rest in peace
I am going to get a lot of crap for this but
5. Neil Diamond

cootkiller


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers- hands down favorite
2. AC/DC
3. Bob Marley
4. Jimmy Buffet
5. Skynrd and Hendrix-tied

I like rock and roll and country when I'm out hunting, but when me and my buddies are out fishing or partying on the water, nothin beats Bob Marley and Jimmy Buffet, especially heavy on the Jimmy Buffet when I'm fishing down in florida


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

And another..... Brownsville Station "Martian Boogie"

'hey what ya smokin, crayons? Why no there Martian cigerettes, here try one. A little bit later that Martian looked over at me with itty bitty green eyes and said "How do you feel?" I said I feel soooo goood..... :lol: '


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey if we all bring some music to the ice gathering and each play three choices how much beer and brats will it take to get though all the tunes!

Free beer for the guys music that rocks the fish into biting! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How about the oldies! Herman's Hermits anyone!?!??!?!?!!?!?


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

A few years ago, I used to do part-time work with a local outdoor concert venue in the Denver suburbs. Anyway, we would set up and tear down the shows. Over the course of 5 years, I literally got to see every touring band/group including major shows like the Warped Tour and Lollapalooza. You really get an appreciation for the bands that actually can sound great live. So after that diatribe my top five live bands are:

Prodigy
Tool
Sting
Tina Turner
Tie: Steely Dan and Dave Matthews Band

Prodigy, hands down is the best live show I have ever seen (remember the song Firestarter???). They had a guy that was probably 6'10" who danced on stage. The way this guy danced and moved on stage was absolutely incredible. Also, if you ever get a chance to see Tool live, don't miss their show. When I saw them perform, the lead singer was dressed in a red wig, hip hugger pants and a Victoria Secret bra   . The bass player was entirely covered in green paint and he looked like a freaky Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I haven't seen GNR anywhere!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend and I just started installing our audio/visual system in our 8x20 ice house. He used to work at an electronics store and has lots of goodies for us. We're going to have surround sound with a subwoofer, as well as DISH network with one of the early TiVo units that has 7 hours record time.

We will be mobile in the portables most of the time during the day....but watch out at night--PARTY HOUSE!!

I can't get enough music and certainly wouldn't want to be without when ice fishing. Probably be jammin' a lot of:

Zeppelin
Floyd
Eagles
Nirvana
Beatles
Beastie Boys
Pearl Jam
Greatful Dead
Dire Straits
Neil Young
R.E.M.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Top Five or so

Zeppelin-Stairway
Metallica-One
311- Hydroponic, tough to choose one song
Skynrd-Free Bird
RATM- Know your Enemy 
TOOL- 46 2 
Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers- in the deck right now!

:beer: 
This could go on forever.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm from the streets.......Juh-Juh-Jug-Jeeee UNIT!!!!

J/K All of those bands are good, it just depends what kind of mood I'm to determine what I'm listening to... 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hasn't anyone mentioned George Thorogood "Live"? "Babababababa bad to the bone, babababababa bad." I guess "I drink alone, yeaaaaaah with nobody else." :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone heard of Boogie Wonderland? They play at a lot of clubs across the midwest. I don't remember much when I did see them play in St. Cloud at the Red Carpet. :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Has anyone heard of Boogie Wonderland? They play at a lot of clubs across the midwest. I don't remember much when I did see them play in St. Cloud at the Red Carpet. :beer:


They are a fun band but about the only thing I remember is the lady singer. She's one you remember even through haze the next day. :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep, the lead singer is the only thing I remember! She was some nice eye candy... Do they have a website?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.technomonks.net/bw/

check out christy love under vibes


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Shu,

I am not going to be able to sleep now... She is a fine looking gal, no wonder with a voice and body like that she can bring in a rockin crowd.

Boogie is a party, I would highly rec. seeing this band.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think it was Boogie wonderland, maybe I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure, who was on campus for band day one year. Anyway the thing I remember most was this guy they had in the band. At the end all the members did a solo. The base, drums, guitar, singers, the whole crew. The last guy in the band gets in front of the mike, looks at the crowd and says "Here's my solo" He reaches in his pocket pulls out a huge bowl and proceeds to light it up and inhale so all you hear through the speakers was the sound of him sucking in the smoke.

Half the crowd was cheering and the other half was in shock. I just started laughing. You should have seen the student govt. people who organized band day. Classic.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, I am making a trip to SW ND this weekend for some pheasant hunting so I decided to make a CD for the trip. I burned a CD full of Elvis, Herman's Hermits, and Ronnie Milsap! I know, for a 28 y/o, that is a strange choice, but for some reason I really like em!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Gary Wright
Dan Fogleberg
Seals and Croft
Gordon Lightfoot
Waylon and Willie
Dave Loggins

This is a great thread...you can pretty much tell when everyone grew up...like GB3 for instance and GG....I've never even heard of most of those bands.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't forget Sheryl Crow - another hotty


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I didn't know we were going the "hotty" route.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

, thanks goldy, now I got drool all over the keyboard :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Geez Goldy my X is sure getting around!!! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've made two posts to this topic and have still forgotten some good music.

1. Beck--which I also named my dog. Her full name is "Beck's Mellow Gold", his first album.

2. Tragically Hip--an awesome Canadian band!

Rock on!!!!

:rock:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Goosepride said:


> I haven't seen GNR anywhere!


it was #1 on my list - their stuff is classic.


----------

